# problema con lector cd sony FH-E838CD



## armando clunes (May 3, 2006)

Necesito ayuda para resolver problema con lector de CD de mi equipo Sony. Enciendo el equipo pero la unidad del CD no lo hace hasta pasado mas de una hora, lo cual se nota por el ruido vibratorio que hace el lente del laser y porque se prende el led. Luego cargo un CD y al ruido anterior se agrega el ruido del motor al girar y a los pocos segundos aparece la leyenda "no disc". Solo al cabo de muchas horas el lector logra identificar la cantidad de temas del CD pero no los reproduce. No entiendo mucho de electronica por lo que agradecería vuestro consejo con algun diagrama o esquema para identificar las piezas que habría que mover, limpiar, o lubricar. Al consultar en un taller técnico me han dicho que el modelo es discontinuado y que ya no se encontrarían repuestos. Yo tengo el equipo en mi poder 15 años y lo compré nuevo. Gracias.


----------



## EBER  DAVID (May 6, 2006)

NO   CONOSCO    EL  MODELO  DEL  EQUIPO  ..PERO   GENERALMENTE SI  ESQUE  FALLA    ASI      PODRIA  SER  EL  MOTOR  SPINDLE  ,  AVECES  ME  HA   TOCADO  CAPACITORES    EN  LA  ETAPA  DEL    DRIVE


----------

